# [Sammelthread] Dell Monitore



## Patze (1. September 2011)

Damit alle Dell-Besitzer und "Möchtegern" Dell-Besitzer einen gemeinsamen "Raum" haben. Weil ich keinen einzigen Sammelthread für "nur" einen Dell Monitor gefunden habe, finde ich, dass die Zeit dafür reif ist - inklusive kleine Umfrage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyy8kEDPpe8?hd=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ1iQEYB7fE?hd=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhh3TcFh9X4?hd=1


Monitor: TFT Monitore und Flachbildschirm | Dell Deutschland

Dell - Reward and Recycle

PRAD | Hersteller

PRAD | Ergebnis Feature Guide

Dell LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich | TFT-Monitore - Preise bei idealo.de

Monitore Test





Dell's neue UltraSharp-Modelle im Anmarsch... (Update vom 29.8.11)

3 neue Dell LED IPS Monitore U2412HM, U2312HM und U2212HM im Q3 2011

Dell U2711 Monitor

Neues IPS-Display von Dell - der UltraSharp U2412M

Dell U2311H

Dell UltraSharp U2311H oder U2312HM

Dell Ultrasharp U2311H Alternativen?

Dell 2311h oder Dell 2412M ?

Dell stellt neuen IPS-Monitor mit 24 Zoll vor

Dell U2311h oder U2410 - lohnt der Aufpreis?

Dell U2711




*Monitor-Testprogramme*

ctscreen - Das c't-Monitor-Testprogramm

ctscreen - Das c't-Monitor-Testprogramm

Nokia Monitor Test - Download - CHIP Online

EIZO Monitortest, Download bei heise

PRAD | Testprogramme

Monitor-Justierung


*Weitere Sammelthreads*

[Sammelthread] Kaufberatung und Diskussionsthread rund um das Thema Monitore!

[Sammelthread] 3D Allgemein 

[Sammelthread] Samsung BX2450

[Sammelthread] BenQ XL2410T Einstellungen


----------



## <BaSh> (1. September 2011)

Dann fang ich doch gleich mal an. Sind die Dell Professional P2411H für Eyefinity(also Gaming) geeignet?


----------



## Patze (3. September 2011)

Warum nicht? Siehe hier:

heise online - Home

Amazon.de: Waldemar Gustss Rezension von Dell Professional P2411H 61 cm (24") TFT-B...

Dell Professional P2411H - Forum de Luxx

Amazon.com: TG1968's review of Dell Professional P2411H 24-inch Widescree...

Ebenso für Eyefinity geeignete Dell Modelle.


----------



## Pixy (11. September 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt seit 3 Tagen einen Dell U2412M.
Bin soweit auch echt zufrieden. 

Nachdem ich die letzten Tage damit verbracht habe, für mich die beste Einstellung zu finden und auch endlich gefunden habe, ist dies ein würdiger Nachfolger vom legendären Samsung Syncmaster 226cw.

Wirklich ein Top Gerät mit IPS Panel.


----------



## Patze (14. Januar 2012)

@ Pixy: Wie zufrieden bist du jetzt mittelfristig mit deinem Dell? Eventuell kaufe ich mir später davon drei Stück.


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Januar 2012)

Hab seit August einen Dell U2311H.

Und ich bin schon zufrieden damit, obwohl der Lichhof unten links hätte nun wirklich nicht sein müssen, was man für 180€ durchaus hinnehmen kann.


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

habe meinen dell p2411h jetzt seit über 10 monaten und bin vollends zufrieden.
dell macht gute arbeit bei den monitoren. 
werde wohl die nächste zeit bei dell bleiben


----------



## Ryle (15. Januar 2012)

> Dann fang ich doch gleich mal an. Sind die Dell Professional P2411H für Eyefinity(also Gaming) geeignet?


Für ein Multimonitor Setup, grundsätzlich eher den U2312HM oder U2412M. Vorteile liegen bei einem e-IPS Panel wohl auf der Hand. Spieletauglichkeit wird dir in jedem Review bestätigt.


----------



## Elembry (15. Januar 2012)

auhc für schnelle shooter ?


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Januar 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Für ein Multimonitor Setup, grundsätzlich eher den U2312HM oder U2412M. Vorteile liegen bei einem e-IPS Panel wohl auf der Hand. Spieletauglichkeit wird dir in jedem Review bestätigt.


Mh der U2312HM hat ja sogar Displayport...
Sehr interessant. Muss aber denke ich noch bis Sommer warten


----------



## Ryle (15. Januar 2012)

Elembry schrieb:


> auhc für schnelle shooter ?


Jo auch dann, wobei ich aufgrund des Input Lags eher zum U2312HM greifen würde der leicht besser ist. Vorteile bei sehr schnellen Shootern gegenüber dem Dell sieht man dabei dann erst wieder bei nem 120Hz TN Panel.


----------



## Anomander Rake (16. Januar 2012)

hi, ich haette ne frage, was ist der unterschied bei den modellen ob ein "h" oder ein "hm" dahintersteht

(das mit dem 23hm besser als der 24m hab ich aber auch schon anderstrum gelesen)


----------

